

Don't Narrow Your Life Just Yet - skadamat
https://medium.com/advice-to-graduates/3f88cf2a36ed

======
giardini
A friend advocates the opposite. He specialized in a very narrow engineering
topic (bulk drying of granulated particles) in grad school. Within two years
he knew more than almost anyone in the field, developed and patented novel
drying technology and sold out to a large corporation. The agreement required
that he stay away from his specialization for two years, so he went into real
estate and has never looked back. Got rich twice over.

